# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Я люблю футбол, я люблю SP

## Labs

Остались считанные часы до начала мирового первенства по футболу – последние приготовления совершены, болельщики готовы словом и делом поддерживать свои команды. Масса эмоций и море воспоминаний гарантированы! Чтобы никогда не терять в памяти подобных ярких летних событий, компания SP предлагает принять участие в конкурсе и выиграть призы, позволяющие запечатлеть и сохранить самые интересные моменты вашей жизни: цифровую видеокамеру или планшет.

Принять участие в конкурсе просто: купите продукт компании SP, поставьте лайк на страничку SP в Facebook, и у вас появится шанс выиграть один из 30 призов, включая планшет и видеокамеру.

Все подробности о конкурсе опубликованы на страничке SP в Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/SiliconPowerRU.

----------

